# Fail to install FreeBSD via PXE UEFI firmware



## ccy (Nov 18, 2019)

I have DHCP/TFTP/NFS working service to serve files from network.  This service works to boot Debian installer from PXE.

I am trying on latest FreeBSD 13.0 current snapshot.  I extract bootonly iso files and keep in my TFTP and NFS folder.

In DHCP service,  I setup root-path to NFS mount point of the extracted bootonly iso files.

The DHCP serve the boot/loader.efi via TFTP service.

I then try to boot a Hyper-V machine in network, it can get IPv4 address and load boot/loader.efi.

However, the machine stop afte "Setting currdev to net0:"  No further error message was prompted.

I attach the screenshot in attach files.

I also try on FreeBSD 11.3, 12.0 and 12.1 and all having same problem.

I start wondering if FreeBSD can install via PXE?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2019)

ccy said:


> I start wondering if FreeBSD can install via PXE?


PXE booting shouldn't be a problem. It's the combination with UEFI you're having problems with.  

31.8. Diskless Operation with PXE

Never tried it with UEFI though. Does this help? https://kernelnomicon.org/?p=667


----------



## ccy (Nov 19, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Never tried it with UEFI though. Does this help? https://kernelnomicon.org/?p=667



The above link doesn't help, it works with RealTek NIC.  I am using the Intel NIC, I try add this to boot/loader.conf

    if_igb_load="YES"

and it don't work too.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 24, 2020)

Cross reference: 

EFI, UEFI, PXE: FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso boot from SAN device failed, error 0x7f22208e


----------

